# Captive nut keychain



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Another one of my "not woodworking" projects, but i just cant resist showing off a bit. Played around with the new metal lathe, ended up with this. The nut in the center is held captive by the two end caps, and theres no welding or anything done.

Bonus points to whomever can guess how its made!

I also promise my next project post will be actual woodworking. Ive got some puzzle boxes planned


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

If the nut isn't free to spin, then I know how it's done.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*yep!*



mikechell said:


> If the nut isn't free to spin, then I know how it's done.


First off, there is no way you can machine internal threads on a captive nut. So probably the nut does not spin. 
Second, the pitch on the threads appears to be different side to side in the photo which would indicate that the nut is integral with the shaft... I donno?
You can make a force fit cap that requires "no welding" and would appear to be integral with the threaded shaft.

That's all I have. :|


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

mikechell said:


> If the nut isn't free to spin, then I know how it's done.





woodnthings said:


> First off, there is no way you can machine internal threads on a captive nut. So probably the nut does not spin.
> Second, the pitch on the threads appears to be different side to side in the photo which would indicate that the nut is integral with the shaft... I donno?
> You can make a force fit cap that requires "no welding" and would appear to be integral with the threaded shaft.
> 
> That's all I have. :|


You were saying >

No welding, no force fit shaft, no epoxy or other adhesives and the nut is free to travel the length of the threads


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> You were saying >
> 
> No welding, no force fit shaft, no epoxy or other adhesives and the nut is free to travel the length of the threads


Well, since it was an exercise in threading... :surprise2:

If you look closely at the threads...


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I hate feeling dumb


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*like I said the threads look different ....*



shoot summ said:


> Well, since it was an exercise in threading... :surprise2:
> 
> *If you look closely at the threads.*..


There appear to be 2 different threads and a "gap" in the center. I know of one method ... did a search .... but won't post it to see if anyone can figure it out based on my comment?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe the nut isn't threaded inside and just slides the length of the threads.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Maybe the nut isn't threaded inside and just slides the length of the threads.


Nope...

Seriously, just google what he titled the thread, you will see how it's done.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Maybe the nut isn't threaded inside and just slides the length of the threads.


Nope, gotta twist it to move it


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

very clever epic, and nice workmanship!


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

The threaded bolt is actually threaded into the end itself?


----------



## gijoe4500 (Jul 13, 2016)

I'd guess two separate pieces that are press fit together with the threads lining up. With the joint somewhere in the threaded region to make people less likely to look there.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

When do we get the answer?


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

tvman44 said:


> When do we get the answer?


Just search "captive nut keychain".

The internet, it's a wonderful thing, full of information... :surprise2:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I admit, I cheated also....*



tvman44 said:


> When do we get the answer?





shoot summ said:


> Just search "captive nut keychain".
> 
> The internet, it's a wonderful thing, full of information... :surprise2:


I had a suspicion that there was something going on in the center where there is a gap in the threads. :nerd2:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

For those who havent googled it yet, this is how its done:
http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/Projects/CaptiveNut/captivenut.html

Mine was a made a little different, instead of using a piece of threaded rod i turned down and threaded the rod, and i used a die to cut all the threads instead of single-point threading. Theyre fun to make, and a good way for me to improve my skills


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> For those who havent googled it yet, this is how its done:
> http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/Projects/CaptiveNut/captivenut.html
> 
> Mine was a made a little different, instead of using a piece of threaded rod i turned down and threaded the rod, and i used a die to cut all the threads instead of single-point threading. Theyre fun to make, and a good way for me to improve my skills


One of these days, when I have some time...

I'm going to become proficient in threading on the lathe.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Just don't go and try to make a living doing that...after 40 years the fun has all worn off.


You tube probably has some videos on it( single point threading) .....no rocket science needed ..just fundamentals.


Get stuck give a holler....see what I can remember about the old school years in the trade.


Double lead threads with internal double lead threaded nuts or you aren't even trying. heh heh


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Tree Hugger said:


> Just don't go and try to make a living doing that...after 40 years the fun has all worn off.
> 
> 
> You tube probably has some videos on it( single point threading) .....no rocket science needed ..just fundamentals.
> ...


Its not so much that i avoid single-point threading because i dont know how, more that i dont have the patience or tools. Much easier, in my opinion, to use a die rather than setting up the compound, getting the right tool, perfectly setting up the tool, messing with the change gears and yadda yadda


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Patience ? ...Uh Huh..... I've seen your work. :smile3:


A threading guage , a set of thread wires , mic. , bench grinder , high speed tool bits.....that's all we had/needed back in the day in many shops.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Tree Hugger said:


> Patience ? ...Uh Huh..... I've seen your work. :smile3:
> 
> 
> A threading guage , a set of thread wires , mic. , bench grinder , high speed tool bits.....that's all we had/needed back in the day in many shops.


You think I'm patient in my work? :Laughing:

And I could live with grinding the tools, maybe with setting everything up, that much wouldn't be too much of a bother. The part that I ant stand is messing with my lathes change gears, they're a pain in the neck to swap. Ive got them set up to a nice .003/rev feed rate, and that's where it sits until I absolutely have to change it


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I use dies for threading on the lathe almost daily, it is much quicker than cutting them with the lathe, but there are times when I don't have a particular die so I have to cut them with the lathe so never hurts to learn how.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

FrankC said:


> I use dies for threading on the lathe almost daily, it is much quicker than cutting them with the lathe, but there are times when I don't have a particular die so I have to cut them with the lathe so never hurts to learn how.


Agreed. I know one day ill need to cut come oddball thread, probably cutting an ACME thread to make a leadscrew for something or other, and ill have to learn. Cross that bridge when i come to it


----------

